# Samsung Tests Experimental 5G Network, It's Fast



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 15, 2014)

​

Samsung has been messing around with experimental 5G, the next generation of mobile data, and what they found with their tests is mind-blowing. Stationary, Samsung was able to get a stable data rate of ~7.5gbps (which is about 950MB/s). On a test track going ~60MPH/110KPH, they were able to achieve a stable data rate of 1.2gbps (or ~150MB/s). In short, Samsung has managed to get data speeds that are Sanic fast working in South Korea. 



> Samsung says these impressive figures are due to the high-frequency 28GHz signal used. Previously, this meant a short range, but the company says it's got around that weakness with "Hybrid Adaptive Array Technology" that boosts the range of the signal. And if that collaboration between Korea and Europe still stands, these ridiculous on-the-go speeds could well make their way outside Asia.


 
Check out the video above for Samsung's demonstration. This is amazing IMO, 7.5gbps is an insane peak rate for mobile data, it's miles faster than Google Fiber's quickest internet plan (1gbps). While 5G won't be coming anytime soon (it's often referred to as "beyond 2020 mobile communications technologies"), it's definitely nice to see what early research speeds are able to accomplish. 

Source


----------



## Duo8 (Oct 15, 2014)

They got 6Gbps wifi as well.


----------



## Rocc0 (Oct 15, 2014)

And I'm still mostly stuck with Edge.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 15, 2014)

Networks here doesnt even fully support 3G. Let alone 4G or 5G.


----------



## naddel81 (Oct 15, 2014)

so they can do 5G in a range of 50 meters? wow!

will take till 2025 till 5G arrives here. 4G should be standard right now and I still don't get 3G everywhere. mostly I have to live with Edge and 3G and I can be glad that the old GPRS times are almost over.

You would assume now that I live in some 3rd world country, right?

no, I live in Germany!


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Oct 15, 2014)

I look forward to downloading GB's of porn in under 30 seconds on my smartphone in 2020


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 15, 2014)

And yet for us this means they can and will throttle your speed to 64kbit/s even faster!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 15, 2014)

naddel81 said:


> so they can do 5G in a range of 50 meters? wow!
> 
> will take till 2025 till 5G arrives here. 4G should be standard right now and I still don't get 3G everywhere. mostly I have to live with Edge and 3G and I can be glad that the old GPRS times are almost over.
> 
> ...


 
From the UK. And even though stastically 3G coverage is pretty good, in reality it sucks.



WiiUBricker said:


> And yet for us this means they can and will throttle your speed to 64kbit/s even faster!


 
LOOOOOL GOOD ONE


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 15, 2014)

5G nice, I barely get GPRS sometimes.


----------



## naddel81 (Oct 15, 2014)

Just tested my 4G Signal a moment ago (because it is so rare getting 4G here). 3mbit/s down, 1 up! What a joke!!!


----------



## Vipera (Oct 15, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> And yet for us this means they can and will throttle your speed to 64kbit/s even faster!


You are so lucky. Here it's 3-4kbit/s and you can't do anything but getting messages on Whatsapp.


----------



## lokomelo (Oct 15, 2014)

If one day many people get this speed on mobile devices, it will be easy to make services like PS Now work properly. For gaming the consequence is obvious: we will no need to buy highly powerful devices to play powerful games.

Anyway, Here in my country 4G is fucking expansive... I heard from friends that on Europe is expansive there as well, so if only few get fast Internet we will have few streaming services, It is obvious that it only make sense if it will be cheap enough to reach a broad audience.


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 15, 2014)

I hope with this technology hits the fan, mobile carriers increase their data usage per month. It would suck to accidentally hit a 10 hour youtube video and within seconds you exceed your mobile data for the month.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 15, 2014)

Funny story: 4G as we know it isn't actually 4G. Companies just kept using the name until whoever measures this sort of thing just gave up and lowered the standard, iirc.

The future is here.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 15, 2014)

but what we really need is a stable datarate of ~1mb/s on a global level. what good is it to get higher rates in big cities when most of the time, while you're driving through the world, you barely get a stable signal at all?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 15, 2014)

Zetta_x said:


> I hope with this technology hits the fan, mobile carriers increase their data usage per month. It would suck to accidentally hit a 10 hour youtube video and within seconds you exceed your mobile data for the month.


 
Unlimited data plans are already a common thing, the bigger issue is the cost of an unlimited data plan...which is already dropping, so that probably won't be an issue by the time 5G actually becomes a thing.


----------



## SickPuppy (Oct 15, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Unlimited data plans are already a common thing, the bigger issue is the cost of an unlimited data plan...which is already dropping, so that probably won't be an issue by the time 5G actually becomes a thing.



When is Verizon going to offer a good cheap unlimited plan? I've looked at the coverage maps of some of those unlimited data plans and I'm in the fringe area of all of them (Tmobile, at&t, sprint), and there is a lot of dead zones too. Verizon works the best but I will not buy into a plan that has the data capped.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 15, 2014)

SickPuppy said:


> When is Verizon going to offer a good cheap unlimited plan? I've looked at the coverage maps of some of those unlimited data plans and I'm in the fringe area of all of them (Tmobile, at&t, sprint), and there is a lot of dead zones too. Verizon works the best but I will not buy into a plan that has the data capped.


 
Verizon used to have an unlimited data plan, but they ended up scrapping it for a "tiered" data plan instead as it ended up being more costly to keep up unlimited data when "4G" came about. Nowadays you'll have to go with the other guys if you want unlimited data, or pay a bit more for some of Verizon's higher data caps.


----------



## endoverend (Oct 16, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Unlimited data plans are already a common thing, the bigger issue is the cost of an unlimited data plan...which is already dropping, so that probably won't be an issue by the time 5G actually becomes a thing.


Carriers are trying to *stop* unlimited data, not drop the price. They don't want to give you unlimited internet. Every major carrier is now pushing "family plans" that have a set amount of GB a month.
Also, who need 7.5gbps on their phones?!?! I have 100mbps at home via ethernet and it's as fast as I could possibly want...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 16, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Unlimited data plans are already a common thing, the bigger issue is the cost of an unlimited data plan...which is already dropping, so that probably won't be an issue by the time 5G actually becomes a thing.


Which ISP offers (real) unlimited 4G data plans?


----------



## squall3031 (Oct 16, 2014)

And here in Australia, we are still stuck with ADSL + Copper wiring while government oppose to building FTTP and opting for FTTN instead.
Dear god, we need someone with mighty power to get rid of these incompetent politicians from our parliament.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 16, 2014)

60Mph = ~96/97KMph not 110KMph


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 16, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Also, who need 7.5gbps on their phones?!?! I have 100mbps at home via ethernet and it's as fast as I could possibly want...



Phones are increasingly becoming the general computing device for people. Equally "all I could ever want" when it comes to discussions of speed and storage tends to be a bad thing to say, or at least one born of not having considered things well -- being your own server is very nice for a lot of things.


----------



## lokomelo (Oct 16, 2014)

squall3031 said:


> And here in Australia, we are still stuck with ADSL + Copper wiring while government oppose to building FTTP and opting for FTTN instead.
> Dear god, we need someone with mighty power to get rid of these incompetent politicians from our parliament.


I'm not trying to be a politician lawyer here, but Australia is huge. It is easy to put antennas and wires all over Korea, all over Japan, all over Belgium, but huge countries like Australia, it is fucking expansive and hard to do. Just imagine how many kilometers of wire is needed to connect Perth to Sydney...


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 16, 2014)

lokomelo said:


> I'm not trying to be a politician lawyer here, but Australia is huge. It is easy to put antennas and wires all over Korea, all over Japan, all over Belgium, but huge countries like Australia, it is fucking expansive and hard to do. Just imagine how many kilometers of wire is need to connect Perth to Sydney...



Backbones are expensive and annoying, you certainly would not want to fund one as an individual or probably even as a company that might otherwise try to own its own infrastructure, but nothing major in the grand scheme of things. Most would view Australia's internet situation as a prime example of poor planning, poor regulation, poor competition (probably even worse than the US), poor investment and a general lack of understanding. If you look at something like population density instead ( http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/[email protected]~Geographic distribution of the population~49 ) and it becomes a far more agreeable situation to try to manage.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 16, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Carriers are trying to *stop* unlimited data, not drop the price. They don't want to give you unlimited internet. Every major carrier is now pushing "family plans" that have a set amount of GB a month.
> Also, who need 7.5gbps on their phones?!?! I have 100mbps at home via ethernet and it's as fast as I could possibly want...




I remember when I thought 56k and a 13gb hdd was unbelievably good


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 16, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Carriers are trying to *stop* unlimited data, not drop the price. They don't want to give you unlimited internet. Every major carrier is now pushing "family plans" that have a set amount of GB a month.


 
AFAIK, Verizon is the only major US carrier that doesn't offer an unlimited data plan. 



WiiUBricker said:


> Which ISP offers (real) unlimited 4G data plans?


 
See above. Regarding the "real unlimited" part, of course carriers aren't going to let you use up 500GB of data a month or something, but when I had the unlimited data plan with Sprint I tried testing whether there was a cap and I got to about 100GB in a month and I didn't hear a word or an extra charge.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 16, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> AFAIK, Verizon is the only major US carrier that doesn't offer an unlimited data plan.
> 
> 
> 
> See above. Regarding the "real unlimited" part, of course carriers aren't going to let you use up 500GB of data a month or something, but when I had the unlimited data plan with Sprint I tried testing whether there was a cap and I got to about 100GB in a month and I didn't hear a word or an extra charge.


Give me a link to the ToS of said ISPs.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 16, 2014)

this was the fastest ive gotten with "4G"


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 16, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> this was the fastest ive gotten with "4G"



I wonder if it says something when people block IP addresses but leave coordinates.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 17, 2014)

That was somewhere in the city so I left it


----------

